# From Montrose and getting Frozen Embrio Transfer



## impatientlady

Hi, I'm new to the forum.  I live in Montrose and I'm doing my first ever two week wait after having ICSI and a frozen embrio transfer.  My ICSI treatment started in December but I developed ovarian hyperstimulation so I had to take a break and recover before the transfer.  It feels like it's been the longest period of my life! And now I'm doing a really bad job of being patient.  This morning I took a test and it was negative.  Ninewells has given me a test date of Friday 18th June.


----------



## Bethliz

Hi there,

As hard as it is i think you are better not to test before the date you are given.  I have been through 
2 tww, sadly both negative results, the 1st time I thought the result would show positive the 2nd time I was pretty sure it was negative due to bad cramps a few days after FET.  It's the hardest thing in the world to do but just try to be patient as any signs your body gives you may be misleading.

Good luck, keeping everything crossed for you.

Bethliz


----------



## LaylaB

Hi Impatient lady hope you are hanging in there!  I could never understand testing early as the longer I didn't have a negative test the longer I could still believe it had actually worked!  Lucky for us it worked first time but I was convinced that my period was coming, hang in there and don't test again till test day.

Come join us on the thread titled am i the only person in Dundee/Angus, theres quite a few of us on there so feel free to join in x


----------



## Lyndee

Hi, I read your post, just wondering how you are getting on.  I too am from Montrose, I have another appointment at ninewells in a couple of weeks, seems to take forever, thought I would have started treatment ages ago, I wish they would hurry up, time is running out for me.  How are thing for you?


----------



## Loubie Lou

Hi guys, saw your post.  Im new to FF aswell.  I stay in Letham.  Just wondered how you guys were getting on?  Im taking Clomid at the moment and am on the dreaded waiting list for IVF at Ninewells.xx


----------



## impatientlady

Hi everyone.  Thanks for replying.  My pregnancy test was negative and I decided not to keep returning to this website until I was feeling better about it.  I'm now two weeks into my second attempt at a frozen embrio transfer and just taking the nasal spray so far.  I have an appointment at Ninewells for my first scan this Thursday.  Not sure I feel so optimistic this time, perhaps I'm just feeling a bit worn down about taking the drugs and shifting my workload about just for appointments without making it obvious in work what is happening.  This will be my third attempt this year and it feels neverending.  

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## MrsC11

Hi im from montrose too it is a small world haha, im on my nsal spray jsut not and start stimming tomorrow im going through egg sharing icsi!!!  really excited bt really scared too x


----------



## impatientlady

Hi MrsC11,  I tested this week (early but Ninewells makes you wait too long haha).  I got a positive result and am still in disbelief.

Good luck with your treatment, please keep in touch and let me know what's happening.  

My embies at 3 days were only four cell and a fragmented five cell.  I had no hope but aparently there's hope for us all!


----------



## MrsC11

wow, congratulations thats great!!!  ow many did you get transferred, was it just the one?  you'll be feeling on top of the world, enjoy xx


----------



## impatientlady

I am feeling on top of the world.  Just phoned Ninewells and they have arranged my scan for 20th October at six weeks.

I had a 3dt - one four cell and one fragmented five cell. I honestly thought it was all over the day of the transfer because my cells hadn't developed enough.  Just goes to show there is no predicting what will happen.


----------



## MrsC11

hello impatient lady, 

i got my transfer done today   im very appy they only transferred one as i am risk of ohss but im happy with that better than no chance, just wondering how many days past transfer did you test im so impatient haha they ave given me a date of 10th of november but thought it would probably show up before then............also did you do anything different to get te embryo / embryo's to stick?? x


----------



## impatientlady

Hi MrsC11, I took four weeks off work when I had my transfer this time (second time lucky) as I had accumulated annual leave and I was entitled to a week sick leave.  I spent the first three days trying to stay in bed, I'm not very good at sitting around so it was quite hard.  Then DH and I went to my father in laws static caravan for two weeks. It was a change of scenery and there was no housework to be done there!  I just relaxed and rested, went for some walks in the country but not long ones.

My official test date was 16 days after transfer but I ended up testing 12 days after I think and it showed up positive straight away.

I'm going in tomorrow for another scan as I had bleeding last week but so far things are going well.

10th of November must feel like so long away and I couldn't find anything to make it go faster for my 2ww other than DHs company and a pile of DVDs.  Got my fingers crossed for you that you will be celebrating in two weeks time.


----------



## MrsC11

thanks very much, hope you get on good tomorrow..i had a bit of bleeding when i was prenant last time around 6 7 weeks adn all was good.  yeh well will be busy with halloween this weekend then will only be a week to wait think i migt give in and test early too though


----------



## MrsC11

hi impatient lady,

how is your pregnancy treating you?  i got transfer a week past monday so i think today i am 9 days past a three day transfer..............and whoops i've already tested...i sued a first response this morning adn i got a faint positive result im praying this is a true result and not left over from hgc trigger wic a took two weeks agao tomorrow..its my husbands 30th this weekend and it would jsut be the icing on te cake....do you think it would be out of my system now?


----------



## impatientlady

OMG That's great news.  I'm afraid I ended up with OHSS the first time so none of my transfers involved a trigger shot.  I would have thought that after nine days it would be out of your system but I'm no expert.  I'm sure that question has probably been asked many times on this forum.  If I were you I'd be testing every day now haha.

Fingers crossed it's a true positive, I'm so happy for you.


----------



## MrsC11

i will be, thank you fingers crossed!!


----------



## Daydreamer38

Hi, hope that its ok to join you.  I had et on 28th Oct and got spotting today and for some silly reason decided to do hpt.  It was positive but now I am worried I have done it too soon.


----------



## impatientlady

Hi Daydreamer, I know it's really difficult to just wait but that's the only advice I have.  Did you also have a trigger shot?


----------



## Daydreamer38

Yes, I had trigger shot on 20/10. I only got one embryo put back as high risk of OHSS.


----------



## MrsC11

hi day dreamer,

i got hcg 21st of oct and used a first response test so im really scared that mine was a false positive too, just got to pray and wait till te morning to test again haha im just gonna keep testing till it gets darker or goes away...whats your official test date?


----------



## impatientlady

Hi Girls, just wanted to say good luck this morning with your tests. i ended up testing three times over five days, the line never got any darker, but a line's a line.  

Going to Montrose maternity hospital this morning for first time to meet midwife.  Suddenly things are starting to feel real and exciting.


----------



## Daydreamer38

Got up this morning and sure it's over, got af. Really shouldn't have done test yesterday as got my hopes up. Hope you get your bfp. My otd is 10/11 and will do test but know now it's a bfn for me. Good luck.


----------



## MrsC11

oh my god me too!!  took another first response test tis morning and line was sligtly darker so was feeling confident, twenyt mins later i started bleeding   can't believe it i am gonna continue to test over next few days have read a few threads and it it possible to bleed and still be pregnant,,probably not but still holding out a small bit of hope      

oh thats great impatient lady, enjoy.... they are all lovely there x


----------



## impatientlady

Oh no this is terribly news.  I had a really heavy bleed at around the six week mark and everything was still ok.  Don't want to give false hope though.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Daydreamer38

Hi mrsc111 and impatientlady. How's things with you MrsC111? I have been bleeding on and off since Wednesday some times more heavy than not (sorry tmi). I have been doing hpt everyday and they all say positive but I'm not convinced and just know in my heart that otd on 10/11 is going to say negative.


----------



## impatientlady

Hi Daydreamer38,  That sounds odd.  Perhaps you should phone the nurses and ask them when your trigger shot should be out of your system?  Like I've said before I've had light and ultra heavy bleeding so you never know. 10th is really not long away, I'd have thought the trigger shot should be gone now.


----------



## MrsC11

hello,

i;ve not bothered to keep teting as i have been bleeding pretty heavvy sorry again for tmi but its quite clotty so im sure nothing would survive it and didn't wanna keep my hopes up by continuing to test!!  im gutted its not fair...really good yours is still sowing positive trigger shot will defo be out of your system......please let me know how you get on    i'll keep everything crossed for you   

impatient lady can you tell me what appens for a fet, how long are you on drugs??  do you think i will getto go ahead again in januray i want to go again asap


----------



## impatientlady

Hi MrsC11, 

Sorry it hasn't worked out.  After my failed FET they made me wait until my third bleed before I could start the next FET, I started on day two of my third bleed and took the drugs for about five weeks before transfer.  

It is frustrating to think about the wait but when I did it I found it was good to take the break and have a couple of nights out, relax etc before starting again with a positive attitude.


----------



## impatientlady

Hi,  Just wondered if you are thinking of doing the treatment again soon?  If so, fingers crossed for you - Good luck.


----------

